# Removing Movement



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone 

I was just wondering if removing a movement and dial from a pocket watch is a difficult task?

And perhaps if their is particular methods and release mechanisms I should be aware of?

Regards


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just like with wristwatches, it'll depend to some extent on the make and age of the PW in question. :yes:

Post a piccie or two, let folks see the movement and they's 'll come up with some answers. Normally there's two or three larger screw heads that "overlap" onto the case moulding, in a lot of makes, and then you'll need to take out the stem as well. 

Photos, and the make, and if you know the movemnet maker, and others will come along and advise! :lol:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

No, it isn't difficult. First you have to remove the crow, if the watch has got one: unscrew that little screw on the movement next to the winding stem with one or two turns, then fasten it after pulling out the crown.

Then there should be one or two screws holding the movement in the case, sometimes with half screw heads. But before that take off the hands. The movement can be taken out to the front side.










First to pull out the crown, see screw no. 16. The movement is then held by no. 15. The Dial is held by two screws, no. 13 and its counterpart on the other side right below.

Andreas


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

great instruction

thanks mikrolisk


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sound for that lads,

good practical information there 










Got them out in the end 

Image not available


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Is the left movement a Vacheron&Constantin??


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

I dont know to be honest,

It's not signed by anyone so I doubt it


----------

